# Lounge > Entertainment World >  >  What is the last movie you watched?

## Nelly

Amelie  ::):

----------


## L

The last I watched in full I can't remember as I keep falling asleep. 

A Dangerous Method

----------


## Total Eclipse

> The last I watched in full I can't remember as I keep falling asleep. 
> 
> A Dangerous Method



*Watches that movie now*

----------


## Anteros

> Last movie I watched was avatar.



LOVE that movie, I own it on DVD!!!!    They did such  a fabulous job with the special effects!!!!  And the story (although not that original) was still very good!

----------


## ThatOneQuietGuy

Silent hill revelations. 

The acting was so horrible I actually had to check the date to make sure it wasn't april 1st  LoL.

----------


## Total Eclipse

> LOVE that movie, I own it on DVD!!!!    They did such  a fabulous job with the special effects!!!!  And the story (although not that original) was still very good!



Yesss  ::):

----------


## Sparrow

Halloween

----------


## brighter

Inside Man

----------


## Koalafan

Wreck it Ralph, fantastic movie by the way!  ::):

----------


## Ont Mon

Copycat!

----------


## Member11

Independence Day

----------


## Antidote

Never Let Me Go

----------


## brighter

_L'Ã¢ge des tÃ©nÃ¨bres_.

It was pretty ridiculous.

----------


## onawheel

The Never Ending Story Trilogy. but.... I stopped the last one 30mins in. The magic was long gone : /

----------


## Sagan

Cloud Atlas

----------


## Coffee

> copycat!



yeessssssss <3

----------


## Total Eclipse

BreakFast club.

----------


## FracturedMoonlight

The Duchess

It was like never-ending sadness, I kept hoping for ANY kind of relief. Nope. You get that feeling like "lived and died unhappily ever after"

----------


## brighter

_The Unloved_.

I wailed. I cried so loudly that I'm sure my neighbours thought I was dying.

----------


## onawheel

*The Golden Child*, such a poor poor movie... even the editing and sound production were painfully shocking. Basically two hours of pokerface.jpg

----------


## foe

Looper (about a month ago. LOL)

Good movie. Gets an A from me.

----------


## T-Bone

Operation Dumbo Drop...sometimes i like to check out the movies i used to watch as a kid.

----------


## CityofAngels

The Aquatic Life of Steve Zisou. But not for the first time. I liked it the first time and after it finally hit me that Wes Anderson isn't trying to make comedies I rewatched it.

----------


## Monroe

The newer version of Poseidon was on tv a few days ago. I  prefer the older version, but it was alright.

----------


## jsgt

The Rock- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Rock_%28film%29
I wonder why so many people think Nicholas Cage can't act. Some things he does don't really fit the situation, but for the most part I think he's ok.

----------


## ScottishWarrior

The last film I saw was Tyranosaur about a violent Scotsman who befriends a charity worker who has been battered and bruised by her husband and she goes to stay with him unaware of his violent past and that he to battered his wife before she died.The opening scene is shocking and sets the tone for this dark drama as a dog gets kicked to death by its master.Not  for kids over 18s only should view this movie.There are some great acting performances in this UK film by Peter Mullen and Olivia Coleman.

----------


## Koalafan

Wreck it Ralph!  ::):

----------


## ScottishWarrior

I just watched The Job starring Ron Perlam great movie about a man looking for work who goes for an interview and gets a job without realising he will have to kill someone for Â£200,000 by strangling them to death or face the wrath of his gangster boss.A few twists and turns along the way make this a very entertaining film to watch. ::

----------


## Cam

Despicable Me xD

----------


## ScottishWarrior

I saw watchmen last night thought it was a fantastic film about superheroes some of which have flawed characters and can be quite nasty.It is 3 hours of pure escapism my favourite characters were Dr Manhatten and Rorschach I had never read the comic books so I had no idea what to expect and was delighted to be entertained by one of the best superhero films I have ever seen :Celebrate:

----------


## onawheel

*The Heartbreak Kid (1993)*



loved it.

----------


## Arcadia

Lincoln.  It was great, really enjoyed it.  Daniel Day-Lewis and Tommy Lee Jones deserve all sorts of awards.

----------


## Dane

"Casino Royale".  Hoping I can motivate myself to see "Skyfall" before it goes out of theatres.

----------


## Antidote

It's free on youtube right now. It's rare that I become totally engrossed in a film but I did with this one.

----------


## Total Eclipse

> *The Heartbreak Kid (1993)*
> 
> 
> 
> loved it.



I love this movie.

----------


## gilt

_A Christmas Carol_ , the recent movie with Jim Carrey as Scrooge. It closely followed the story, with a few "flights of whimsy" by Robert Zemeckis similar to those in _The Polar Express_.

----------


## jsgt

Never gets old!  ::   :Joint:

----------


## RawrJessiRawr

Red dawn  ::):  seen it yesterday in theater

----------


## InvisibleLynn

> Wreck it Ralph, fantastic movie by the way!



Yep!  That was my last movie too!  I'll have to rent it at home so we can pause it and name all the characters in Game Central Station!

----------


## grimmnaux

I watched The Shining. It was a great movie! I loved the book when I read it a few years ago, finally watched the movie this morning

----------


## shelbster18

Brave. It was good but it wasn't great. I still liked it.  ::D:

----------


## Meadowlark

Seeking a Friend for the End of the World... I would not recommend it.

----------


## L

Ahhh....last few were

"The Woman in Black"
"Adam"
"Love and Other Drugs"
"Safety not Guaranteed"

Enjoyed all apart from the first as it was a horror and the guy I was watching it with kept screaming scaring the hell out of me

----------


## WintersTale

Harvard Man.

Think, everyone is having sex with everyone, a college student gets involved in a gambling crime, does drugs, and comes out of it by getting himself out of being murdered, and gets the FBI off his back.

That is essentially all of it, although there is a good 15-20 mins where I thought I was going to die laughing. 

But seeing Sarah Michelle Gellar in a semi-porn film was kind of interesting, because they threw sex into everything. They even threw sex into the way that the main character got out of the crime he was in!

But good to see for a laugh, and kind of interesting. I wouldn't recommend buying it, like I did, however.

----------


## CeCe

Lost

----------


## SmileyFace

Skyfall. Solid film..

----------


## ScottishWarrior

Orphan 2009 film a little russian girl gets adopted into a family and accidents and deaths start happening around her will the family survive after they find out the dark secret of her past.Great creepy film with a surprise twist well worth watching.

----------


## Katie

Annie

----------


## Apocalyptic

The latest Resident Evil one.

----------


## Equinox

The Dark Knight Rises, I thought it was really good, I'm a big fan of Christopher Nolan's Batman saga (and his movies in general) and this film was certainly as good as I expected it to be if not better.

----------


## Bear

> _A Christmas Carol_ , the recent movie with Jim Carrey as Scrooge. It closely followed the story, with a few "flights of whimsy" by Robert Zemeckis similar to those in _The Polar Express_.



Love that movie

----------


## WineKitty

The Iron Lady with Meryl Streep about Margaret Thatcher.  NOT recommended.

----------


## Anteros

Sin Nombre. 

A good movie.  Not for the faint of heart, though.

----------


## The Wanderer

Legend Of The Guardians: The Owls of Ga'Hoole

The graphics in this movie were so beautiful..I just loved it!

----------


## Yossarian



----------


## Yossarian

Where the Buffalo Roam

----------


## Koalafan

The hobbit!!  ::D:

----------


## Rawr

The Polar Express. ♥

----------


## Yossarian

Scrooged

----------


## Anteros

Let the Right One In

 A Swedish vampire movie.  I'm not usually one for horror, but it was surprisingly good!   Be forewarned, it's quite graphic.

----------


## Hannahstrange

*Lolita (1997)*

Strange movie but I kind of liked it.

----------


## JustGaara

Thinner

It was terrible.

----------


## Meadowlark

Tiny Furniture

I liked it, surprisingly.

----------


## SmileyFace

Scooby Doo Meets the Harlem Globetrotters

lol

----------


## foe

The Dark Knight Rises

A bit disappointed with it. But it's hard to make 3 great movies of a series, so one of them was doomed to be mediocre.

----------


## Zyriel

Pan's Labyrinth

----------


## Anteros

> Pan's Labyrinth



Great movie!!!! 


The Bicycle Thief (1948.)

----------


## Yossarian

Kiss the Girls(1997)

----------


## Hannahstrange

Harlem Nights

----------


## transcending

Fat Kid Rules the World - I liked it. I would've loved it if a few things were done a little bit differently. Jacob wysocki has a bright future if he continues to improve as an actor.

----------


## Yossarian

Paper Moon(1973)

----------


## L

The Hobbit

----------


## Meadowlark

Zombieland

I was rather disappointed.  Thought it would be better.

----------


## Dane

"Les Miserables".  Thumbs up.

----------


## TheCARS1979

Danielle Harris 21.jpgDevil's Night , Black fawn Productions with Scream Queen, Danielle Harris

----------


## Robin

Avatar.

----------


## Kesky

> Let the Right One In
> 
>  A Swedish vampire movie.  I'm not usually one for horror, but it was surprisingly good!   Be forewarned, it's quite graphic.



^ Possibly my favorite movie.  ::):

----------


## Yossarian

Hannah and Her Sisters(1986)

----------


## kc1895

The Rocky Horror Picture Show.  

Finally!
Thank you sweet transvestite!  ::

----------


## JustGaara

The House I Live In - Documentary about the War on Drugs

Really good film.

----------


## Borophyll

Super

----------


## Coffee

*The Believer.* It was actually pretty good, about a Jewish Neo-Nazi. http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0247199/

And before that was *Das Experiment* which is one of the most disturbing movies I've ever seen. Although based on the Stanford Prison Experiment, they really ran with the idea in all kinds of directions and made it way more horrific than the reality. But I still liked it. http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0250258/





> Zombieland
> 
> I was rather disappointed.  Thought it would be better.



I was disappointed when I saw this too. I thought it would be awesome because of Emma Stone.

----------


## Coffee

> Zombieland
> 
> I was rather disappointed.  Thought it would be better.



I was disappointed when I saw this too. I thought it would be awesome because of Emma Stone.

----------


## onawheel

The Town (2010)

----------


## onawheel

*Ms. 45*, also known as Angel of Vengeance, is a 1981 American low-budget exploitation film directed by Abel Ferrara and starring ZoÃ« Tamerlis Lund.

----------


## JustGaara

The Dark Knight Rises... was amazing. Kinda bummed I waited this long to see it.

----------


## Cam

> The Dark Knight Rises... was amazing. Kinda bummed I waited this long to see it.




Got this for Christmas, have watched it like one every 3-4 days lmao. I'm a huge Batman fan, though.



Looper. Decent movie. Just have to ignore the faults with time travel.

----------


## JustGaara

> Got this for Christmas, have watched it like one every 3-4 days lmao. I'm a huge Batman fan, though.
> 
> 
> 
> Looper. Decent movie. Just have to ignore the faults with time travel.



Nice lol! I'm gonna make my friend watch it today when she comes over just so I can see it again  :Tongue: 

Last movie I saw was American Beauty. It was better than I remembered as a kid. I relate a lot more to Lester than his daughter now.

----------


## SmileyFace

Last watched part of "Hotel Transylvania." Going to continue watching it now.

----------


## Flower Child

Les Mis  :: 

I cried like a baby

----------


## Yossarian

Gangster Squad

----------


## Florian Kornberger

My dinner with Andre

----------


## SmileyFace

> Gangster Squad



How was it???

----------


## Equinox

> Let the Right One In
> 
>  A Swedish vampire movie.  I'm not usually one for horror, but it was surprisingly good!   Be forewarned, it's quite graphic.



I'm not huge on remakes in general but the American remake Let Me In was also really really good and had it's own unique vibe.

The best film I've seen recently was Prometheus, I really liked the back story.

Inglorious Basterds was also really good and Looper was okay.

----------


## grimmnaux

I watched a South Korean psychological thriller 'Geomisup' or 'Spider forest'. The movie is narrated/revealed in an intriguing way. I loved the atmosphere in the movie.

----------


## Dark

Pan's Labyrinth

----------


## Yossarian

> How was it???



I liked it. Apparently the critics panned it. Good crime flick. A few funny parts peppered in. Some violent scenes. Cool time setting.

----------


## Member11

Resident Evil: Retribution


Just awful. ::

----------


## onawheel



----------


## Rawr

Think Like a Man

----------


## SmileyFace

Operation Condor 2...starring Jackie Chan lol

----------


## onawheel



----------


## Flower Child

The Guilt Trip

----------


## Member11

28 days

----------


## peace

The Impossible

----------


## onawheel



----------


## JustGaara

Waiting for Superman. It's a look into the failure of the American public school system. It was interesting, pretty insightful, and enraging at times.

----------


## Equinox

Ted, worst film I've seen in awhile tbh, it felt like a half-assed romantic comedy with a generic plot line.

----------


## Lizard

Les Miserables
Was sad, but good.

----------


## mooncake

Amour. Simple, but touching.





> Ted, worst film I've seen in awhile tbh, it felt like a half-assed romantic comedy with a generic plot line.



I was disappointed with Ted too. Didn't feel it was anywhere near as good as the hype.

----------


## Member11

Twister

----------


## Ont Mon

City of life and death

----------


## onawheel



----------


## Equinox

> I was disappointed with Ted too. Didn't feel it was anywhere near as good as the hype.



Yeah I agree, there was way too much hype around that film. I can't believe it fared so well even in professional reviews on rotten tomatoes.

----------


## Member11

Down Periscope

----------


## Anteros

^

Love that movie!  So many funny scenes, especially the part where the cook farted -  I laughed for like 10 minutes straight!!! What can I say, I'm easily amused.  ::D: 


I recently watched: Left to Die.

----------


## Member11

> ^
> 
> Love that movie!  So many funny scenes, especially the part where the cook farted -  I laughed for like for like 10 minutes straight!!! What can I say, I'm easily amused.



That was a funny scene, I couldn't stop laughing. ::D:

----------


## teemo

The Hobbit. awesome btw  ::D:

----------


## Cam

Silver Lining Playbook

----------


## JustGaara

Paid in Full... I got on a hood movie kick for a bit.

----------


## Chocolate

Just finished Daydream Nation. Quite enjoyed it I guess.

----------


## onawheel

The Impossible (2012 film)



yeah I recommend 8/10

----------


## onawheel

8/10

----------


## Chocolate

It was decent I guess!

----------


## Knuff

Rab Ne Bana Di Jodi

It was very good, was pleasantly surprised. Saw it a week ago and the music is still in my head!

----------


## James

Silver Linings Playbook. Was really good...I could see a lot of myself in both main characters.

----------


## Equinox

Silent Hill Revelation. Visually it was good, very creative surreal-horror as usual, the plot line was a bit patchy. I think the first film was better than this one.

----------


## onawheel



----------


## mooncake

Strangers on a Train - pretty good.

Like Crazy - pretty bad.

----------


## Tinkerbell

Les Miserables, before that Lincoln, then Django, then ARGO - those are the ones since December

----------


## mooncake

Blade Runner

----------


## Lost Control Again

*Manic* I souldn't of watched it, because I was already depressed, but even the condition i was in, still 8/10

----------


## Meadowlark

Anna Karenina

----------


## Otherside

Les Miserables

----------


## shelbster18

I saw Mama at the movie theatre a few days ago. Horrible, horrible movie. I'd give it not even a 1/10. It was that bad. Such a lame, scary movie.  :Crossed Arms:

----------


## Meadowlark

Pitch Perfect.  I liked it.

----------


## WintersTale

Halloween III: Season Of The Witch (1982)

Okay, I bought all the Halloween movies over Christmas, and I'm just now working my way through them. Got up to H3 today.

This is a really good sci-fi thriller. The special effects are unrealistic, but pretty good for an 80's horror flick...and I like the sci-fi leanings. I was very impressed with the plot, and found it more interesting than the first two, which were kind of boring compared to this.

I'd give it a 4 out of 5 stars.

----------


## JustGaara

Dreams of a Life.

It was good but just sad as fuck. Really depressed me. Here's the synopsis from Netflix: "Filmmaker Carol Morley tells the strange story of Joyce Vincent, whose body was found in her tiny studio flat three years after she died. *How did an outgoing 38-year-old with no shortage of friends and family just disappear from the world?*"

Just a sad story.

----------


## onawheel

Breakfast At Tiffany's

----------


## mooncake

Black Swan

----------


## L

Eternal Sunshine of a Spotless Mind

----------


## Anteros

Hotel Transylvania - Hilarious and very witty! 

Brave - Loved it! 

Jack the Giant Slayer - Pretty decent.  Better than I expected.

----------


## Koalafan

21 and over...and oddly enough liked it quite a bit!  :Tongue:

----------


## James

The Virgin Suicides. I liked it. But that is a dark, dark movie, esp to watch by yourself, sheeeesh.

----------


## Member11

Creepshow 2 - Thanks for the ride, lady!

----------


## Meadowlark

My Fair Lady.  Two thumbs down for the two obnoxious main characters and the fact that it was a musical.

----------


## GunnyHighway

Skyfall was the latest, and Wreck It Ralph before that one.

----------


## Chopin12

Fighter w/ Mark Wahlberg. It was really good!

----------


## onawheel

*The Troll Hunter*

*Shame

Prozac Nation

Robot & Frank*

----------


## James

Up

----------


## onawheel



----------


## Otherside

Twas good.  :popcorn:

----------


## onawheel

Zack And Miri Make A Porno

I can't believe I watched this, I can't believe I'm not too ashamed to admit it. 

Okay I did laugh a few times.

----------


## Koalafan

Eternal Sunshine of The Spotless Mind, blows my mind everytime I watch it  ::):

----------


## distancing

Gattaca. Forgot how much I loved this movie.

----------


## Air Caterpillar

The Omen. It was interesting!

----------


## Equinox

Argo and Zero Dark Thirty, they were okay.

----------


## Antidote

A dangerous Method. It turned out to be just a boring romance. Hardly about Jungian / Freudian psychology. And Keira Knightley's acting was frankly, bad.

----------


## Equinox

I forgot to mention Django Unchained, it was cool, almost like a sequel Inglorious Basterds but in a very different setting.

----------


## onawheel

Brick

I didn't like, it was too much like high school kids trying to be theatrically adult.

----------


## Otherside

Twas good  ::D:

----------


## Koalafan

Just watched the original texas chainsaw massacre form '74 and not sure how I feel about it. I mean the dinner scene was pretty good and the scene where leatherface is throwing around his chainsaw during the sunrise was well done but I dont know about this one  :Confused:

----------


## Anteros

The Hunger Games.  I figured it would suck since it was available on Netflix, but it was a pretty decent movie!

----------


## Coffee

I watched The Iron Lady. Mostly because Magz just died. I thought the movie was pretty good. Meryl Streep is amazing.

----------


## Equinox

Silver Linings Playbook, I thought it was overrated.

----------


## onawheel

I actually really enjoyed this movie, kinda reminded me of Ferris Bueller's Day Off .. not to suggest they are anything alike.. uummm.

----------


## Member11

Ted :Snack:

----------


## Chantellabella

Just saw one today. Gatsby. It was really good!

----------


## WintersTale

Toys on Netflix

----------


## Tinkerbell

> Just saw one today. Gatsby. It was really good!



I really want to see that movie, glad to hear that you liked it; reviewers have been tearing it apart but viewer ratings have been fairly good.  Still going to see it for myself, probably next weekend. 

Watched Peyton Place with Lana Turner, Hope Lange,  others from 1957.

----------


## WintersTale

I'm curious to see the new Gatsby. I love the old version, I'm curious to see how they've remade it?

----------


## Hamster

Iron man

----------


## Equinox

Side Effects, I thought it was pretty good.

----------


## onawheel

The Daytrippers

Great DVD cover but the film...well.... it was merely okay.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Safety Not Guaranteed

I wasn't crazy about the acting, but I enjoyed the movie for what it was.

----------


## Koalafan

Saw Iron Man 3 and enjoyed it even though Im never been a huge fan of the films, but tomorrow Im seeing the new star trek!  :Celebrate:

----------


## Tinkerbell

Saw Great Gatsby last night.  I really enjoyed it.  I was a little cautious because of the so-so reviews, I even liked some of the hip-hop music threaded into it.  A book, especially one of this caliber, is hard to translate into a movie but I think this one did well.  Now I have to go and re-read the book, just to find my copy. 

^ Saw the other IronMan movies on NetFlix and enjoyed them well enough, will probably give this one a try.  And I'm a huge fan of the original Star Trek show and movies, so will have to give this one a try as well.

What I'm really waiting for is The Lone Ranger, mostly because I'm a Johnny Depp fan.

----------


## L

Iron Man, boyfriend wanted to see it....I feel asleep

----------


## Air Caterpillar

In Time it was pretty decent. 

Now I'm watching The Strangers and it's fucking scary

----------


## Ironman

Dark Shadows....Johnny Depp was good in the movie, but he just looked weird.
I didn't get to see the part with the original actors' cameo appearance.  The original Barnabas Collins, Jonathan Frid, died shortly after making his appearance.  It was nice that he got props for making that character likeable and famous.

----------


## Chantellabella

Star Trek ....... Into Darkness.  OMGosh!! It was a Trekkies' dream. I loved it.

----------


## Meadowlark

> Star Trek ....... Into Darkness.  OMGosh!! It was a Trekkies' dream. I loved it.



Watched it today, and yes, it was awesome.  :Yes:

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

Lost Highway. Weird movie, but it's a David Lynch film so that's to be expected. I think I might watch Mulholland Dr. relatively soon, which is another one of Lynch's films and from what I gather is even more weird.

Here's a clip from Lost Highway that might get somebody who hasn't seen it interested:

----------


## VickieKitties

> Lost Highway. Weird movie, but it's a David Lynch film so that's to be expected. I think I might watch Mulholland Dr. relatively soon, which is another one of Lynch's films and from what I gather is even more weird.



I'm glad I saw this post!  I have to see this film again and attempt to retain it.  :Razz:   Hope they have it at the video place across the street.

----------


## Air Caterpillar

The Hangover Part 3. I was mildly entertained the entire time.

----------


## Air Caterpillar

Iron Man. Disappointing

----------


## James

The Postman Always Rings Twice.  Was really good.  Not a movie I would want to watch with my parents lol.

----------


## Chantellabella

> The Hangover Part 3. I was mildly entertained the entire time.



I'm going to go see it next week. I loved the first two movies. My humor is sick. Is it at least on the caliber of the first two? I mean in the sick, twisted, bathroom humor sort of way? My standards for movies are pretty low as you can see.

----------


## Koalafan

Bruce Campbell vs The Army of Darkness....such a classic!!!  ::):

----------


## onawheel

Driving Miss Daisy

----------


## James

Looper

----------


## fordgurl_87

Warm bodies.  It was kinda corny, but I liked it!

----------


## Koalafan

This is the end....freaking hysterical  :Tongue:

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

Watched Skyfall last night and quite enjoyed it.

----------


## Air Caterpillar

> I'm going to go see it next week. I loved the first two movies. My humor is sick. Is it at least on the caliber of the first two? I mean in the sick, twisted, bathroom humor sort of way? My standards for movies are pretty low as you can see.



Sorry! I didnt get a notification for this. I didn't even see the second one as i found the first very boring. I guess its similar to the first, hard to remember. 
Did you like it?

----------


## sunrise

Hansel and Gretel

----------


## VickieKitties

Recently I saw Movie 43, it was pretty absurd and largely awful but still a bit entertaining.

----------


## merc

Despicable Me 2. It was funny and I like it.

----------


## Member11

Flight, it's an alright movie, but I did have a geek freak out on the aircraft scenes too, so cool. :Nerd:

----------


## Equinox

This was such a bizarre film!

----------


## Kirsebaer

Zero Dark Thirty (movie about the manhunt for Osama bin Laden), I liked it  ::

----------


## Kirsebaer

I just got back from the movies after watching _"The Foam of the Days"_ (with Audrey Tautou) and my feeling at the end of it was a mix of "WTF did I just watch" and "is this real life?  :: " . I've never taken illegal drugs but I bet that tripping on LSD must be a similar experience to watching that movie  ::D:  Wouldn't recommend it!

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

Just re-watched one of my favorites: Dark City. If the trailer below even remotely piques your interest I'd definitely recommend it. Watch the Directors Cut if you can, it's superior to the theatrical release.

----------


## Yossarian

City of God

----------


## Prodigy

Suicide Room

----------


## ev0ker

The Wolverine

----------


## Kirsebaer

Pacific Rim... mediocre acting and lots of clichÃ©s but the visuals were nice so it was fun to watch it in 3D on the big screen

----------


## Member11

Identity Thief, much more funny than I thought it would be.

----------


## Meadowlark

Silver Linings Playbook... I didn't think it was all that great.

----------


## ev0ker

Afterlife (very  :: )

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

Re-watched Fight Club recently. I enjoy that movie and I need to get around to reading the novel at some point.

----------


## Still Waters

Last night I watched Cirque Du Soleils -Worlds Away -I wanted so much to like this movie,but mostly found it annoying.  Perhaps it's the sort of thing that's more enjoyable in person,or maybe I'm just not sophisticated enough for this sort of thing?

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

*Dredd* — I felt they handled the relatively low budget pretty well; some people might take issue with the fact that pretty much the entire movie takes place in one location but I didn't and felt it was a smart way to keep filming costs down that works well within the context of the fiction. It's a pretty violent movie with some affectionately grotesque CGI gore shots in there. I'm not familiar with the comics at all, but I'm sure that this movie is far more true to the source material than Judge Dredd from 1995 with Sylvester Stallone was—a movie which I find to be a "it's so bad it's good" guilty pleasure to a degree. Oh, and kudos to Karl Urban for wearing a helmet for the entire movie as I bet that was never even a remote option when Stallone signed on to do the old one. Overall, I thought this one was a pretty alright dumb action movie.
*
The Expendables 2* — Well, it's certainly dumb, and there's definitely some action; although, oddly, not as much as one might expect from it. I get what Stallone and his creepily vascular HGH muscles are trying to go for with this series, I just don't think he's pulling it off that competently. The one liners are bad even within the context of a movie that's emulating 80's and early 90's action flicks and there are one too many cameos by old action movie stars that are more awkward than they are nostalgic. Also, holy shit, Stallone, put a little extra money into the budget for some better CGI; Dredd had better special effects with half the budget. This movie has the same poorly composited CGI bullet holes and blood spurts that the 2008 Rambo did, and it goes one step further by having a laughably bad looking CGI tank getting disabled. If you're going to forgo good old fashion squibs in favor of CGI blood, at least do it well. I think the first Expendables better captures what these movies are supposed to be capturing and I would hope they do a better job with Expendables 3, but that being said I still didn't necessarily regret spending the time to watch this one.

*Transformers: Dark of the Moon* — It was midnight and apparently I was feeling a bit masochistic, so despite knowing full well what horrors to expect I decided to watch this. God damn you, Michael Bay, I hate you with every fiber of my being.

----------


## Meadowlark

The Artist... I decided to watch it on a whim, and was pleasantly surprised.

----------


## Member11

The Heat, I loved it.  ::):

----------


## Koalafan

Dredd...absolutely loved it  ::):

----------


## Misssy

Have not watched yet: 

http://nefariousdocumentary.com/the-films/nefarious-i/


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wnghSyt-mlo


http://www.cnn.com/2013/10/17/world/...slavery-index/

----------


## Chantellabella

The Producers (DVD)

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

A bunch of stop-motion animated short films from Robert Morgan. Macabre and surrealistic.

His YouTube channel featuring a few of them, from which I've embedded one below: https://www.youtube.com/user/MrMorga...ow=grid&view=0

----------


## Koalafan

Battle Royal...such an epic movie

----------


## nemmm3

The lifeguard, its got a bit of a weird concept but it's a good movie!
I also watched grown ups 2, that was pretty funny!

----------


## onawheel

*Smashed (2012) - 8/10*

worthy movie, also.. best sex scene ever! "_ccoommmeeee oonnnn cchhaarrlliiee!!!!!_" xP

----------


## Member11

So funny  :XD:

----------


## onawheel

*BEFORE MIDNIGHT*
5/10

I have been waiting for this movie for a _long_ time and I had _really_ high expectations for this. Being the third in the trilogy I can't fault *Before Sunrise*. *Before Sunset* is also great, at times it waffles on with pretentious pseudo-intellectual nonsense and the older I get the less I am impressed by this but regardless the ending of *Before Sunset* is perfection. Anyone that asks me of my favourite ending to any movie, this at least has an enthusiastic mention.
Then there was *Before Midnight*, I really do feel that this installment feels like the writer had not evolved at all between *Before Sunset* and *Before Midnight*. More of that 20 something pseudo-intellectual BS at the group lunch, then Celine in the hotel acting like an immature teenager putting words into Jesse's mouth, highly frustrating. To say the ending was underwhelming....wel. Simply just weak, weak oh so very weak. 
I have slept on these thoughts and they are still the same if not more so. I don't see myself rewatching *Before Midnight* anytime soon.

----------


## Member11

Bad Santa

----------


## onawheel

*A Muppet Family Christmas* - 9/10

*National Lampoon's Christmas vacation* (BR version) - 8/10
the scene where he runs up the stairs with the squirrel on his back is priceless. cinematic gold right there.

----------


## James

> *Smashed (2012) - 8/10*
> 
> worthy movie, also.. best sex scene ever! "_ccoommmeeee oonnnn cchhaarrlliiee!!!!!_" xP



I just watched this, thought it was really good.  Unfortunately I could relate to both Kate and Charlie on soooo many levels lol

----------


## Kirsebaer

And this was me during the final 30 minutes of the movie:

----------


## James

Was awesome, 9/10

----------


## GunnyHighway

The Avengers. I know...I'm slow at watching movies.

----------


## Rawr

MV5BODA1MDg4NzU3OF5BMl5BanBnXkFtZTcwMjc5MDUzMQ@@._V1_SY317_CR5,0,214,317_.jpg

----------


## TheCARS1979

Hungergames, Hungergames ll, the Getaway, Jack Giantslayer, one with a teen witch, dont know name

----------


## TheCARS1979

I liked that one

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

Planes, Trains & Automobiles

It had been quite a while since I last watched it—still enjoyable.

----------


## GunnyHighway

Bad Ass.

----------


## L

Went to see "Last Vagas" in the cinema

----------


## enfield

i watched "taxi driver" last. 10 minutes before i started that i finished "mean girls". that was two movies in one night so i'll count them as my last movieS if that's okay. one is considered a very very good move, one of the best movies ever made by some estimates (that's taxi driver) and the other garnered a cult following (that's mean girls). i liked both okay.

----------


## onawheel

The Art of Getting By (2011)
9/10


one of the better movies I've seen recently. really nailed the ending which is something I don't feel a lot of movies I've been watching recently have been good at. I need closure, meaning, some sort of reason at the end. something that says this is why you watched the first 99% of the movie, this is what you have been waiting for. also good soundtrack and Freddie Highmore being such a little cutey makes it that much more enjoyable, if you liked Reality Bites then you'll like this.

----------


## James

^ I saw this a few months ago and thought it was awesome.  Might watch it again.

----------


## TheCARS1979

kick [BEEP] , kick [BEEP] 2, Carrie 2013 , the Get away, Hungergames 2 , Hungergames 1

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

Watched The Frighteners again since I saw it pop up on Netflix and it reminded me that I hadn't seen it in a while. It holds up pretty well, as does _most_ of the special effects work.

----------


## Koalafan

This is the end....freaking love that movie. Wish Michael Cera would of survived longer though!  ::):

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

Well I reread Scott Pilgrim so I just finished rewatching Scott Pilgrim vs. The World. "Your BF is about to get F'd in the B!" Good stuff.

----------


## metamorphosis

Bad Grandpa  :;):

----------


## GunnyHighway

The Good, The Bad and The Ugly

----------


## Yossarian

True Lies

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

12 Years a Slave

Then I went home and downloaded the e-book (by the same name), and read that in two days.

Both were very good. Parts of the movie were pretty uncomfortable to watch though (as in, you'll probably look away like I did).

----------


## enfield

scott pilgrim vs. world.

----------


## Yossarian

X-Men(2000)

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

Pee Mak Phra Khanong.

Weird/interesting mix of comedy, a love story, and light horror. I found it quite enjoyable.

----------


## Yossarian

Jfk(1991)

----------


## Yossarian

Out of the Furnace(2013)

----------


## L

50/50

----------


## NikNik

Pineapple Express

----------


## Yossarian

Point Break

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Gravity

----------


## Kirsebaer

> Gravity



Did u like it?
I think it's pretty overrated  ::s:

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> Did u like it?
> I think it's pretty overrated



To be honest it just made me really sad.  ::\: 
I didn't hate it or anything, I just don't see what the big deal was.

----------


## Kirsebaer

> To be honest it just made me really sad. 
> I didn't hate it or anything,* I just don't see what the big deal was*.



My thoughts exactly. 
Tbh, I don't really like Sandra Bullock and that's one of the reasons I thought the movie was kinda 'meh'

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> My thoughts exactly. 
> Tbh, I don't really like Sandra Bullock and that's one of the reasons I thought the movie was kinda 'meh'



I'm not a huge fan of her, either. Not the sort of movie I'd watch again. It would have been nice to see in the theater I suppose.

----------


## Total Eclipse

> Pineapple Express



 I loveee this movie

----------


## Total Eclipse

> To be honest it just made me really sad. 
> I didn't hate it or anything, I just don't see what the big deal was.



I saw the movie, too. It made me hugely depressed watching it. I didn't think it was a great movie either. The ending could of at least concluded something better...

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

Watched Ender's Game last night. I thought it was alright, but now I just want to read the books to see what didn't make it into the movie or was changed for the movie, as well as to see what happens afterward.

----------


## Keddy

A few days ago I fell asleep watching The King's Speech with my mom, LOL... She didn't find it very funny. But it was like the third time I'd seen the movie.

----------


## Member11

Little Nicky

I think this is one of those movies you need to get high to watch, as it was freakin odd.  :O_O:

----------


## L

TiMER

----------


## Kirsebaer

Faroeste Caboclo. It didn't impress me  :Tongue:

----------


## wuxxon

Young Einstein

----------


## Rawr

Insidious Chapter 2

----------


## TheCARS1979

Flowers in the attic on Lmn

----------


## Ironman

The Way, Way Back

----------


## enfield

how to train your dragon

----------


## Keddy

The Breakfast Club

----------


## nothing

One Point O

----------


## Jazz

> Wreck it Ralph, fantastic movie by the way!



It is! i wish they made another like it =p more video game characters!

as to the thread question, Blended (it was pretty funny ^^)

----------


## Sagan

Silver Linings Playbook

----------


## Hexagon

The Scarlet Empress (1934)

----------


## nothing

House of the Devil (2009)

----------


## L

Forest Grump

----------


## Kirsebaer

Frozen

----------


## Nightingale

Oculus

----------


## Chantellabella

Into the Storm

Just the way I like movies.............very little plot............lots of action and special effects.................and in the end you're left wondering, "Gee. How are they going to pick all THAT up?"

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> Into the Storm
> 
> Just the way I like movies.............very little plot............lots of action and special effects.................and in the end you're left wondering, "Gee. How are they going to pick all THAT up?"



This is how I prefer most of my movies, too.  :Tongue: 

Last movie I watched was more of a documentary: Touching the Void.

----------


## Kirsebaer

Dawn of the Planet of the Apes

----------


## Chantellabella

RiffTrax Godzilla 1998 with Fathom Events at the theater. I found my nerd people in this town, finally.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> What Dreams May Come



Haha wow...I'm so out of it today. I read that as "Wet Dreams May Come".  ::

----------


## QuietCalamity

> Haha wow...I'm so out of it today. I read that as "Wet Dreams May Come".



LOLOL

Yesterday I saw The 100ft Journey. Best movie I've seen in a while!

----------


## Monowheat

Watched a silly film on Netflix recently called "Iron Sky" about Nazis that live on the dark side of the moon that want to retake earth. It's.... Uhh... Interesting.

----------


## L

Lucy, it was class

----------


## Paragon

> Lucy, it was class



Awesome, been looking forward to seeing that one.... going next week most likely  ::):  (Only reason I've not seen it straight away is I have free tickets in September!)

Saw The Fault In Our Stars tonight. Yeah... I cried  ::(:  lol

----------


## Member11

We're the Millers

----------


## Member11

> Dawn of the Planet of the Apes



Any good?

----------


## Kirsebaer

> Any good?



I liked it, but I think the first movie was better  ::):

----------


## Member11

A Million Ways to Die in the West

So funny  :XD:

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

X-Men Days of Future Past.

Retcon: Successful. They managed to reboot the series without actually rebooting it. That ending tho. When I saw the sand I _knew_, *knew* who it was going to be. I am so ready for the next movie.

----------


## Monowheat

Brave

So good!  :Yes:

----------


## GunnyHighway

Boondock Saints.

----------


## TheCARS1979

the Hells Kitchen from Wednesday Night

----------


## Misssy

Depressing though it is, I am doing a movie marathon to celebrate Christmas, By myself. So I am watching Silver Linings Playbook and the phrase from that movie is this :

One incident can change a lifetime......


Okay the first movie was a corny romance  and the phrase that I think is a reinterpretation of the bible is this :   there is a light in the darkness and the darkness does not over come it


"be wary of the men who sell tools but never use them".... > From The Well Diggers Daughter

----------


## Otherside

Since about the only thing on at this time of year is family friendly movies, Wall-E

----------


## Misssy

to be guilty and to be found guilty are two different things   -- great expectations  ugh that movie hard to fathom

----------


## Chantellabella

Just saw Night at the Museum 3. Question. It's been 8 years since the first movie. How can the actors look exactly like they did in the first movie. There were a few differences like with Dick Van Dyke, the late Mickey Rooney and they aged the son. But the rest of the characters looked just as young as the first movie. I want whatever make up they use.

----------


## Misssy

it could have turned out differently I suppose -- but it didn't      ~ from mansfield park

----------


## Misssy

> Just saw Night at the Museum 3. Question. It's been 8 years since the first movie. How can the actors look exactly like they did in the first movie. There were a few differences like with Dick Van Dyke, the late Mickey Rooney and they aged the son. But the rest of the characters looked just as young as the first movie. I want whatever make up they use.



I saw this in the theater with my co-worker over the weekend, I hadn't seen the first ones yet.  

 A friend of mine was into costume design for theater and her driver's license photo makes her look 16 when she is in her 40's, I Think it is a type of thick foundation that evens out the skin texture and color.

----------


## Misssy

you are the universe expressing itself as a human being for a little while-- E.Tolle     EDC2013

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

Mr. Nobody





> A boy stands on a station platform as a train is about to leave. Should he go with his mother or stay with his father? Infinite possibilities arise from this decision. As long as he doesn't choose, anything is possible.



Interesting movie. I enjoyed it.

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

Attack of the Block
I wasn't sure about watching it since I couldn't really understand their accents/slang but I did anyways and that movie was awesome.

----------


## Earthquake

Knight and Day

----------


## Member11

The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo, I didn't realise how dark it was going to be  :O_O:

----------


## Kirsebaer

Boyhood

----------


## cathering

i watched part of a film noir movie called Scarlet Street and need to watch the rest of it..

----------


## Tinkerbell

Imitation Game   Brilliant movie

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

Batman Returns. First superhero movie I ever saw. I just love love love that movie.

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

G.I Joe Retaliation. I liked it. Didn't take itself seriously and that's what made it fun.

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

Mad Max: Fury Road. It was really good—totally worth the praise it has gotten and totally undeserving of the drama some people have tried to drum up over it.

Avengers 2...meh. I mean, it was alright I guess, but that's about it. The first Avengers is definitely the better of the two.

----------


## Arcadia

The Mortal Instruments: City of Bones

----------


## Antidote

Bride and Prejudice  :shrug:

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

Superman Returns. It was good although Brandon Routh works better as Ray Palmer and that Lois Lane doesn't hold a candle to the one portrayed by Erica Durance.

----------


## L

Jurassic world

----------


## Member11

Shaun of the Dead.





> Jurassic world



I so want to see that!  ::D:

----------


## L

Manic...it was interesting

----------


## L

> I so want to see that!



You should, I felt like a kid again....only thing is I wish it was longer

----------


## Antidote

Nightcrawler. I'd give it 7/10. Jake Gyllenhaal was excellent in it, like some kind of autistic sociopath.

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

The Cube. It was pretty good. It was alright. It wasn't great. The acting and dialogue needed some work. There were a couple of clichÃ©s in there, and the pace could've been a bt faster but the rest was fine.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Interstellar. Left me with all of the feels.  .-.

----------


## Chloe

Alter last night, got about a third of the way though that it was turned off for me absolutely terrified the pants off of me, trigger warnings should be put on movies surely right ??  :Ninja:   ::(:

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

Veronica Mars

----------


## Chantellabella

Star Wars the umpteenth (lost count what I'm doing with the numbers there)

----------


## Otherside

Star wars. In 4DX. The film was alright. 4DX was fucking awesome. And so worth dragging my butt into London for.

You guys ever get the chance to try out 4DX, try it.

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

The Hateful Eight. Yuuuuup. That was definitely a Tarantino flick.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

The Martian. I enjoyed it. 

Hey, Matt Damon...quit getting lost in space, man!

----------


## fetisha

norm of the north

----------


## mp

The girl next door

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

Deadpool. There's an old saying about that movie: 







Watch it.

----------


## L

Deadpool - I wish more superhero movies where like this, I am not into Marvel, I do like spiderman but I  am a Batman kind of girl

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

> Deadpool - I wish more superhero movies where like this, I am not into Marvel, I do like spiderman but I  am a Batman kind of girl



Yaaaaay, twinsies!







BTdubs, Spider-Man>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Batman

----------


## Kirsebaer

Watched "Freeheld" at the theater a couple weeks ago. Good movie based on a true story. It made me cry.

----------


## L

> Yaaaaay, twinsies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTdubs, Spider-Man>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Batman



Are you saying spider man is better than batman.....mmmmm no, I cannot defend my reasoning  :Razz:

----------


## L

Just seen zoolander 2

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

SLC Punk 2 Punk's Dead. I was whelmed.

----------


## Koalafan

10 Cloverfield Lane. Mind was fucking blown!  :Mega Shock:

----------


## Chantellabella

What's a movie? 

Oh wait. Is that the thing that you pay uber money to a person and they let you sit in a theater with uber expensive popcorn? 

I remember those days. 

I did watch Hunger Games on DVD for the upteenth time the other night. I think I get some sick pleasure out of fighting to the death scenes. Does that make me weird?

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

^ It doesn't make you weird, imo.

Deadpool.

----------


## Otherside

Captain America: The Winter Soldier

----------


## L

Room

----------


## fetisha

my big fat greek wedding 2

----------


## L

Watching Brooklyn at the moment

----------


## Chantellabella

Allegiant - I finally got time to watch it. 

But um. I don't remember the book following that plot. 

to be honest, I don't remember the book much at all. Maybe that's why they decided to change the plot a bit.

----------


## Member11

Ant-Man, it was so bad.

----------


## fetisha

zootopia

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

The Nice Guys

----------


## fetisha

angry birds

----------


## Member11

Independence Day

----------


## fetisha

secret life of pets

----------


## Member11

The Croods

----------


## UndercoverAngel

Superbad

----------


## fetisha

ghostbusters and boomerang

----------


## Otherside

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

^^ Blergh

----------


## Otherside

> ^^ Blergh



Tell me about it. The movie was crap. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## UndercoverAngel

Castaway

----------


## L

maleficent - loved it

----------


## fetisha

Desperately_Seeking_Susan_movie_poster.jpg

----------


## L

Suicide squad....meh

----------


## stuck1nhead

The birdcage

Sent from my KYOCERA-E6560 using Tapatalk

----------


## Member11

Independence Day: Resurgence, it is too cool  :popcorn:

----------


## Otherside

Probably suicide squad. I mean, I might have watched something on Netflix but I honestly cannot remember.

----------


## Member11

Ghostbusters (2016). I love it, and the haters needs to get over themselves.

----------


## MobileChucko

I saw the movie "Vacancy".  I guess it would be considered a horror movie, and it was really good.  So good that I just ordered the DVD today-LOL! ::o:

----------


## Member11

The Shallows, what a thriller!  ::

----------


## fetisha

pants on fire from netflix

----------


## fetisha

> Ghostbusters (2016). I love it, and the haters needs to get over themselves.



I agree, I didn't think the movie was that bad when I watched it. All the hate and sexist comments were unnecessary and childish.

----------


## Member11

> I agree, I didn't think it was that bad. All the hate and sexist comments were unnecessary and childish.



Exactly, if they don't want to watch it, then don't watch it

----------


## Member11

Sully, not a bad movie, I like it  ::):

----------


## Member11

Home Alone

----------


## imnormal

i just watched x-men days of future past. i liked the fast kid that zipped around xD

----------


## PinkButterfly

Movies are my Favorites!! way better than actual tv anymore because of all the reality tv shows so I use Netflix and my Roku which is really cool to have yes you do see some commercials but nothing like on TV. 
The last Movie I watched was with Liam Neeson called The Knowing , I think lol I am awful with remember the actual movie title then I watch Ben Affleck in Gone Girl which was so crazy but cool!!!  Gods not Dead is one of my all time favorites. 
I love Pixar movies, Disney etc..

----------


## Cuchculan

Silence - Latest offering by Martin Scorsese

----------


## MobileChucko

The last couple of months I have gotten hooked on old 1940 and 1950 movies on YouTube.  There are a million of them I have never seen, and lots of them are rather good.  Last night I watched a submarine movie, "Morning Departure" (1950).  Tonight I will watch "Hell's Five Hours".  There is something to be said about the old black and white films of that time. :Snack:

----------


## Roxana10

La la land. it was relaxing.

----------


## Cuchculan

Christine - True story about a news reporter who shot herself in the head live on TV.

----------


## Koalafan

Inherent Vice...not really sure what to think about this one.

----------


## fetisha

why him?

----------


## Cuchculan

Rings - Latest film in the series of films. Ending leaves a path open for more to follow.

----------


## HoldTheSea

Pride And Prejudice And Zombies. I also marathoned most of the Harry Potter movies with the kid I'm babysitting.

----------


## PinkButterfly

Love the Movie with Ben Affleck I think I posted this on the tv show post but if you get a chance what the move -The Accountant wow I watched it twice and probably could watch it again and again . Autistic and he kicked butt! wow

----------


## PinkButterfly

Today- Avatar and I have seen it numerous times .I however do not like when they use the Lords name in vain  ::(: ..

----------


## Relle

The Jungle Book

----------


## PinkButterfly

Snow Day on Netflix

----------


## PinkButterfly

Project X- wow I love monkeys they are so talented and learn to do amazing things actually a lot better than many human beings so it was a cute movie but I love watching what they can do.

----------


## Cuchculan

Fist Fight. How to ruin what might have been a good movie? Throw Ice Cube into the film. That man can not act. Whoever imagined him as a comedy actor? He is useless. Average film come the end of the day.

----------


## HoldTheSea

Because of Winn-Dixie

I know it's meant for people who are much younger than I am, but I think there are a lot of themes in it that adults can relate to as well. I think kids would miss some of those references.
It's also good to watch a dog movie where the dog doesn't die.

----------


## fetisha

switch

----------


## Otherside

Lego Batman. 

I had a voucher which meant I could see it for free. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

Passengers. You could say it was like the film Titanic, only set in Space. Yawns.

----------


## HoldTheSea

> Did you ever read the book? I think I prefer it better than the movie.



I agree, the book is definitely better. The movie wasn't bad though.

----------


## Cuchculan

Resident Evil - The final Chapter

----------


## JamieWAgain

Arrival. It was just ok.

----------


## fetisha

download.jpg

Movie: baby and me (korean movie)

----------


## Antidote

Heading South.

----------


## JamieWAgain

~ About Time.~
(and perspective)

----------


## JamieWAgain



----------


## fetisha

boss baby

----------


## Cuchculan

The Great Wall. Good film. Well worth a watch. Lot of action.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Suicide Squad. I watched it with my kids, and my dad. My dad hated it lmao, but I knew he would.

I thought it was pretty good. The story, meh....was sort of predictable. I thought Margot Robbie did an amazing job as Harley Quinn. Harley is just crazy as fuck. And some of it came off as really funny. She just doesn't care, she'll come at anyone, she is completely fearless and I kind of admire that in a way.

----------


## fetisha

50 shades of black

----------


## JamieWAgain

A Dog's Purpose

----------


## Cuchculan

Wolves at the Door - Good film. Short. Is about the Tate killings by the Manson family. You think there is no way they can tell the same story again and make it somewhat different. But they have managed to make a good little film here. I was surprised by how good it was. There is another film of the same name. More gore and blood than anything else. Don't get the two films mixed up. The other film is about the last days on earth for a few females or something like that. This one is 1 hour 11 minutes long.

----------


## fetisha

the smurfs

----------


## Cuchculan

Watched John Wick - Chapter 2 yesterday evening. Simply him going around shooting people from start to finish. Follow on from the first film. With a third one still to come. 

This evening I watched Logan. Good film. All the original x-men characters are now dead. That does not mean we won't have another film. They have left the way open for the next batch.

----------


## fetisha

captain underpants

----------


## InvisibleGuy

For some reason....I'm watching The Fault In Our Stars (again). It's a good movie. Shailene Woodley did an amazing job in this movie, she is just....amazing. It's a really heartbreaking story, I probably won't watch it until the end again.

I'd be watching the Astros / Mariners game but they're in Seattle tonight. Game doesn't even start until 9:00, ffs. So, here I am lmao.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Baby Driver. I thought it was pretty awesome, I couldn't look away from the screen through most of it. The only downside for me is it was a little bit JamesBondish sometimes, in that some of the characters got out of impossible situations, over and over again. But, it's an action-thriller, so there's always gonna be some of that I guess. Has a pretty awesome cast.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

White Girl (with Morgan Saylor) is such a good movie, but there are scenes that are so hard to watch. Ffs. Really hard to watch. Morgan is an amazing actress and does just....an awesome job in this film.

----------


## jpennell1008

War on the planet of the apes

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I just finished watching "Split". One of the most disturbing and scariest movies I've seen in a long time.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Fifty Shades Darker. Was actually pretty good. Dakota Johnson is just beautiful, really attractive in that innocent girl-next-door sort of way.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Hoop Dreams.

Was a pretty amazing movie.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Hidden Figures. What an awesome movie. I just watched it with my parents and kids.

I've always known my grandfather was an engineer for NASA, but I didn't know some of the things he helped create. You learn something new every day. The man was wicked smart. Smarter than I'll ever be, ffs.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I couldn't sleep last night and was watching this movie "Notting Hill".

I'm just a boy. Standing in front of a girl. Asking her to love me.

Lol. I don't care if some people say Julia Roberts has a stupid, fake laugh. She's a babe. She's good looking. And a turn on. And she's funny. And talented. And she's around my age. I think she's my soul mate. I think we were meant to be together.

In another universe lol. In a different century. If I was someone else.

----------


## Cuchculan

Maze.

About the escape of 38 Republican prisoners from the Maze prison in Northern Ireland. Meant to be the most secure prison in Europe. After this they closed it down.

----------


## Cuchculan

Dunkirk

----------


## Cuchculan

Last Flag Flying

----------


## sunrise

Star Wars: The Last Jedi.  The only thing that captured my interest were porgs.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

While I was trying to distract myself from the real world last night, I watched Emilie. That's a twisted, disturbing movie I would NOT recommend for anyone that's a parent. Wow. But it was a really good horror / thriller.

----------


## Cuchculan

Lady Bird

----------


## Otherside

That new Jumanji thing.

----------


## Cuchculan

The Florida Project

----------


## Cuchculan

Coco

----------


## fetisha

hidden figures

----------


## Cuchculan

The Shape of Water

----------


## fetisha

Whitney

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Hidden Figures

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I watched that movie with my kids, and it was just an awesome, awesome movie.

would recommend to anyone.

----------


## Cuchculan

Saw it a year or more ago. That is Hidden Figures. Good film.

----------


## fetisha

Step sisters ( I was an extra in this movie ^^)

----------


## Cuchculan

> Step sisters ( I was an extra in this movie ^^)



Must keep an eye out for this film.  ::$:

----------


## fetisha

> Must keep an eye out for this film.



I didn't see myself in the background but I did in another film and I'm not telling you which one  :Razz:

----------


## Cuchculan

> I didn't see myself in the background but I did in another film and I'm not telling you which one



Have a friend who has been in Vikings since day 1. I have still not seen him at all. They are on season 4 by this stage. Granted there are big battle scenes in Vikings. I have looked and looked and still not a sighting of him. 

I will include a link to a short film. The younger of the actors is a close friend. He started off doing all the extra work. Then got invited to do bigger roles. He has been in a few full length movies here in Ireland. This is a short film. Is funny. Hope you can understand the accent.

----------


## Cuchculan

p14020464_p_v8_aa.jpg

----------


## Cuchculan

Black Panther

----------


## Cuchculan

91vHUHMKn9L__RI_.jpg

----------


## Cuchculan

images.jpg

----------


## JamieWAgain

12 Strong

----------


## Cuchculan

Game Night

----------


## Cuchculan

Red Sparrow

----------


## fetisha

dumb dumber to ( well half of it)

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I Kill Giants.

i-kill-giants_106142.jpg

----------


## InvisibleGuy

If you haven't seen this movie, see this movie. My apologies if I've posted this already lol. See this movie.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I downloaded Ready Player One...think I might watch it tomorrow as it's a little too late to start now. Honestly it looks kind of silly. RottenTomatoes gave it a 73%, and it's a Steven Spielberg film so I'll give it a chance.

----------


## Cuchculan

Deadpool 2

----------


## CloudMaker

The Disaster Artist. Really good movie on Amazon Prime!!!

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Watchd Thoroughbreds last night. Oh my God that is a really good, but very, very strange, disturbing movie.

----------


## Doseone

Lars von Trier's Europa.

----------


## TwerkinForTalos

Coco

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I started watching Ready Player One and just couldn't get into it. The first 20 - 30 minutes of the movie is explaining / setting up the movie ffs, with one of the main characters talking to the camera. It seems like Spielberg just skipped the part where you get emotionally involved with the characters....you're just supposed to be a fanboy as soon as the film starts. So the whole thing comes off as just ridiculous. I couldn't even take the movie seriously, at all.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

My morbid curiosity makes me want to see the movie "Hereditary". But the sensible, pragmatic side of me is saying "NO".

It's supposed to be so scary and disturbing some are comparing it to "The Exorcist". Now that's a movie I really wish I hadn't seen lol.

----------


## Doseone

> My morbid curiosity makes me want to see the movie "Hereditary". But the sensible, pragmatic side of me is saying "NO".
> 
> It's supposed to be so scary and disturbing some are comparing it to "The Exorcist". Now that's a movie I really wish I hadn't seen lol.



I watched this today. It wasn't as scary as I thought it would be. It is definitely more disturbing than scary. Pretty solid horror movie, though - I recommend seeing it. 

Last night I also watched Songs from the Second Floor. Weird artsy goodness. I need to see the rest of the director's movies.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

'Love, Simon". A pretty good flick. I thought the ending was a little cheesy, a little melodramatic and overdone. But otherwise a really good movie.

----------


## Doseone

You, the Living.

----------


## Otherside

Went to see a friend yesterday, and we ended up renting Black Panther from prime. It was alright. But I think I'm just getting bored of marvel.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Failure To Launch.  Watched it for the second time. It shows how Tripp, the main character, pushes women away after his girlfriend died suddenly. He's afraid to let anyone get too close. No wonder this is one of my favorite movies. I don't live with my parents but I can see a lot of similarities between me and him. The only real "relationship" I've had since my gf died was purely sexual. Neither me nor her wanted it to get serious. Well, we tried but it just didn't work lol. And we both liked it that way.

----------


## Doseone

The Element of Crime. One of the most _difficult_ films as far as deconstructing it's meaning that I've ever seen. An absolutely beautiful film visually. Von Trier is a master. I'm really excited for his upcoming movie. It'll be nice to finally be able to see one of his movies in a theater.

----------


## Doseone

Epidemic. Interesting concept. Lars von Trier plays himself losing the screenplay for his previous film _The Element of Crime_ and having to start from scratch to meet it's deadline. I took the movie as a critique of the film industry and it's rejection of non-traditional filmmaking in favor of "what the audience wants." There's also a scene where he dissects toothpaste. lol. I loved it  :Tongue:

----------


## InvisibleGuy

A Quiet Place. A great movie. Was scary as fuq to me.

Also ZombieLand.

----------


## Doseone

Thelma. Not that good tbh. The story seemed a little too contrived. I did like the cinematography and acting a lot though. Also, I learned that I find whatever language Norwegians speak to be soothing/gentle.

----------


## Doseone

Manderlay. Not as good as Dogville, but I still really enjoyed it. I just wish Nicole Kidman would have reprised her role as she was one of the best things about Dogville.  

I also started watching The Kingdom.

----------


## fetisha

the bobby brown story ( and wow that movie was too much for me)

----------


## fetisha

Magic mike xxl

----------


## Cuchculan

Black 47

About the Famine in Ireland in 1847 and one man wanting revenge on those who let his family die. Mixed audio. Gaelic and English.

----------


## Doseone

Alice (1988 )

----------


## Cuchculan

Unfriended - The Dark Web

----------


## fetisha

forces of nature

----------


## Cuchculan

Fight Club

----------


## fetisha

So I Married an Axe Murderer

----------


## Cuchculan

Slap Shot

----------


## fetisha

the out of towners

----------


## Doseone

Hotel (2001).

I was like one of 5 people that loved this. Lol.

----------


## Cuchculan

The darkest Minds

----------


## Doseone

Sorry To Bother You.

I randomly saw the trailer as an ad on a youtube video and thought it looked interesting, so decided to rent it from redbox. All I knew is that it was a comedy about telemarketing, but holy shit, did it surprise me. It deals with income inequality in a very creative way. I won't give spoilers, but it gets pretty fucking weird.  ::  Also it has a score from Tune-yards and has a cameo from Mistah Fab, that alone had me geeking out. Haha. I loved it.

----------


## Doseone

Like Me.

A fucked up movie about social media and the need to be "liked." Visually it is absolutely beautiful. It has some great shots and editing. I really enjoyed it. It's on amazon prime if that sounds interesting to anybody.

----------


## Doseone

Mandy. 

Hands down one of the craziest films I've ever seen (and I've seen a lot of weird [BEEP] lol). Nick Cage is a boss. I had no idea that it was directed by the same guy that did Beyond the Black Rainbow until after I watched it, which is one of my favorite movies. I need to be on the lookout for what he's working on from now on.

----------


## Doseone

Uncle Boonmee Who Can Recall His Past Lives.

I thought it was good, but a lot of the scenes were unnecessarily long. If it wasn't for the beautiful visuals, I probably wouldn't have liked it as much. I'm surprised it won the Palme d'Or tbh.

----------


## Doseone

Cam (2018 ).

It has many flaws, but I still thoroughly enjoyed it. It's about a cam girl who gets her indentity stolen (like her actual face), locked out of her account, etc.

----------


## fetisha

tales from the hood 2 (WORST MOVIE SQUEAL EVER ON NETFLIX!!!!!!!!!!)

----------


## Cuchculan

Mile 22

----------


## Relle

Black panther, still have 30 minutes of it left to watch but it’s an amazing movie

----------


## Cuchculan

Kick Ass

----------


## Cuchculan

Kick [BEEP] 2

----------


## Doseone

The House that Jack Built. The latest from Lars von Trier. Not my favorite, but I still enjoyed it. I think the controvery surrounding it was overblown.

----------


## fetisha

wreck it Ralph 2

----------


## whisperingzombking

The conjuring

----------


## Relle

Rampage

----------


## Cuchculan

Sex & Drugs & rock and roll

----------


## Cuchculan

Tron

----------


## Doseone

Black Mirror: Bandersnatch. 10/10 as a concept. It's an interactive movie that gives you choices throughout the movie of certain decisions for the character to make. I remember the first time I came across the "choose your own adventure" concept was in a Goosebumps book in the 5th grade. Then later on in the video games Heavy Rain and Beyond: Two Souls. I never even considered that it could be done in movie form, but holy [BEEP] did they pull it off! I really like how it's an analysis of free will and outside control, while at the _same time_ incorporating the viewer as literally being in control of the main character's actions. This movie needs to go in the Smithsonian or something. Probably the most clever movie I've ever seen. With that said, I wasn't satisfied with the ending that I got. From what I understand, there are 5 different ending with multiple ways to get there. Reddit already has flow charts and everything made. xD

I'll probably just watch those on youtube. I'm too impatient to go through all the different choices.

----------


## fetisha

Spiceworld   :;):  
@Cuchculan

----------


## Cuchculan

Oh No. I hope you recover fully. LOL

----------


## fetisha

> Oh No. I hope you recover fully. LOL



 :Rofl:

----------


## Doseone

Minutes. It's basically six short comedic stories about the most important events in each main character's life. I really enjoyed it, but it seems to have bad ratings. It's pretty short and on prime video if that sounds interesting.

----------


## Doseone

8 1/2. I finally got around to this. It's been on my watchlist for years, but I'm very picky with what I watch and have to be in a certain mood for certain kinds of movies (e.g. two+ hour foreign language films  :;):  ).

I went into this with very high expectations as it's widely considered to be one of the best films ever made. It's also in a bunch of my favorite director's top films. I was good, but nowhere near deserving of the praise it gets imo. I much prefer Tarkovsky or Bergman's work from that era. I mean, it's worth a watch if you're a fan of those types of films, but yeah lol, I didn't enjoy as much as I'd hoped.

----------


## fetisha

Princess tam tam

----------


## Doseone

Ghost Stories.

It was okay. The visuals were spectacular, especially at the end, but I didn't really care for the story too much.

----------


## Cuchculan

Bohemian Rhapsody

----------


## Cuchculan

Dublin - Oldschool

----------


## Cuchculan

A Star Is Born

----------


## fetisha

Baby and me ( korean movie)

----------


## Doseone

Berberian Sound Studio.

Beautifully shot. I kept being reminded of the subreddit r/AccidentalRenaissance. The colors and way it was shot reminded me of that style of paunting. It's based in a sound studio in Rome in the 70's, and a lot of the movie revolves the process of analog recording sound effects for a horror film. It was cool to be thrown into that world, before everything was digital, I mean. It looked like it had to be tedious; the use of actual tapes, dubbing over those, etc. It's definitely not a movie that you watch for the story, but more for the atmosphere. It's like being thrown into a nightmare. Good stuff.

----------


## Cuchculan

Mary, Queen of Scots

----------


## Cuchculan

BlackkKlansman

----------


## fetisha

Waterworld

----------


## Doseone

The Favourite. Probably my least favourite ( :;): ) Lanthimos film, but still very good! It was good food for thought about the history of monarchs and power and how people will try to win favoritism with those in power for their own gains. Not much has changed, really. Good stuff.

----------


## kevinjoseph

bird box. :silly:

----------


## Cuchculan

Stan & Ollie

----------


## JamieWAgain

Green Book. Based on a true story. 
Heartbreaking and beautiful at the same time. 
It moved me to tears.

----------


## Cuchculan

White Boy Rick

----------


## fetisha

the martian

----------


## Total Eclipse

Lady and the tramp

----------


## CloudMaker

The Witcher

----------


## fetisha

Frozen 2

----------


## CeCe

Aladdin

----------


## Cassie

Frozen 2 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cassie

Oh and in theater bad boys 3 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sunrise

One of the most bizarre films I've seen in recent memory.

----------


## fetisha

Paul

----------


## Shredder

The Beguiled (2017) by Sophia Coppola

Gotta say I was a little disappointed as I've really enjoyed some of her other movies.  I didn't realise there was a previous movie version with Clint Eastwood in it. I might check that out as it looks quite good.

----------


## Otherside

In the Heights. Not been released here yet, got an advance screening.

----------


## Doseone

X. A lame slasher flick.

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Bridesmaids

----------


## Doseone

Prefab Story. 

A story about a prefabricated apartment building and it's tenets. Pretty funny at times. Definitely a one of a kind film.

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Fight Club.

I was actually underwhelmed considering the hype around it in pop culture... but I think it's probably something targeted towards young men

----------


## TuanJie

Psychedelia. A nice ducu, but too much of the same old story for me.

----------


## TuanJie

Marcel the Shell with Shoes On.
What a gem that is!

----------


## Doseone

Friday. A classic. I randomly decided to watch it after seeing Tiny Lister in Sublime's Santeria music video.

----------


## DanielBlueSky

The Burbs with Tom Hanks

----------


## Shredder

> The Burbs with Tom Hanks

----------


## Shredder

> Marcel the Shell with Shoes On.
> What a gem that is!



 Looks amazing! A24 have some great movies

----------


## TuanJie

@Shredder

On paper the concept shouldn't work, but they've done magic with the movie imho. It had been a while since I watched any of the A24 stuff. They still are top notch!

----------

